# Orvis clearwater midflex.



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Just picked up an orvis clearwater 8'6" 5wt mid-flex from a small shop in West Virginia. If you are looking for a slower action rod like I was these cast really nice and accurate. Orvis is clearing them out to make new for the '08 model. $79...thanks to ledslinger for the suggestion....I have a st. croix premier that seems a bit too fast for my casting style...
Janus


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I gave an Orvis Clearwater 9' 8wt mid-flex to a friend as I prefer the fast action rods, but Eric LOVES that Clearwater & can cast it a darn bit better than I could. Folks, that's a great buy!
Mike


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

$79.00!!!!!

Wow, I just looked at my Orvis catalog and the Clearwaters are listed from $149 (4wt) to $189 (8wt) and higher for the spey rods of course. 
Janus, do you know if they are $79.00 with all the dealers or just Orvis and the shop you got yours from. Anyone know about MRO? I've got a $50.00 gift certificate burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Utard here is the link: 

http://www.anglersxstream.com/id7.html

call and ask for Dave..don't know if they are all honoring the sale. Orvis sold out quick some places are still charging non-sale prices but this place isn't and had a quite a few of them in various wts/sizes.
Janus


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

Chagrin River Outfitters is selling their stuff at the sale prices. Give Dan a call at 440-247-7110 . He'll ship the stuff out, too, if I remember right.

I don't know what he has in right now...but I know he has the Mach's in, some waders, and a clearwater or two if they haven't sold.

-Jon


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

Great thanks! They even have the 3 wt! I want!! Time to scrap up a few bucks.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Jon,
How's that shop doing? Being in Canton, I seldom get there, but they were very friendly & helpful anytime I have been there. I hope they do well.
Mike


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I just checked Orvis.com and they still have advertised the Mid Flex, Clear Water Mid 6.0, 8wt for 84.00. If there is an interest in buying please visit the link below to purchase the fly rod. I have an Orvis affiliate link on my website. Helps keep the site going.

http://www.winterheat.net/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=38


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Sierra Trading closed out midflexes last winter all the way down to $29.00. They were out when I decided I would get one...don't know why I waited


----------

